

Customized GI Joe Action Figures: 3D scanners put your face on Destro's body - replicatorblog
http://replicatorinc.com/blog/2008/12/customized-gi-joes-your-face-on-destros-body/

======
petercooper
The funny thing about the examples shown are that they look like generic
representations of the people photographed rather than ultra precise
renderings (you know, like how Star Trek figures only look casually like the
actors).

You could probably have about 100 heads per gender with several hair colors
and styles each and be able to pick one close enough to fool all but the
pickiest of eyes.. and it'd probably be cheaper than customized fabrication
too ;-)

Still, a cool idea, but I can't help but wonder if they're _too_ accurate,
you'd end up with an Uncanny Valley type effect..
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_Valley> .. who wants to play with a
figure that looks _just_ like someone you know (or yourself)?

------
SingAlong
I really wanna see what i'll look like in Doger's armour.

I love GI Joe toys. I still preserve my collection like pure gold. The only
time I lend is when a kid comes to my house. Just spreading the feel.

